# Need someone to trial fit Honda skid shoes



## DetroitAC (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi guys, I sell aftermarket poly skid shoes, I'm not going to mention anything about where so I hopefully don't violate the forum rules.

I'm just about finished making a few Honda parts that will replace Honda poly skid shoes 06769-V45-A00

There are some differences that have me worried about fitup, and unfortunately I don't own a Honda. The Honda shoes are injection molded and mine are CNC machined, so the design goals are different. The Honda shoes try to use as little plastic as possible, I try to machine as little plastic as possible. The result is very many different dimensions, need to try them out.

If you have an HSS or a HS with factory punched holes in the auger housing, I could really use your help. I'm under the impression some models have just a hole, others have a welded nut on the inside of the auger housing.

If you have a snowblower that you'd be willing to try these out on, please let me know. Send me a picture of the auger housing holes, I'll send you the skids, you send me pictures of the skids installed and any problems you see, you keep the skids.

Thanks in advance,
Erik


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

DetroitAC said:


> If you have an HSS or a HS with factory punched holes in the auger housing, I could really use your help. I'm under the impression some models have just a hole, others have a welded nut on the inside of the auger housing.
> 
> If you have a snowblower that you'd be willing to try these out on, please let me know. Send me a picture of the auger housing holes, I'll send you the skids, you send me pictures of the skids installed and any problems you see, you keep the skids.


 Hi Erik, 

I have both an HS80 with the threaded inserts and an HSS1332 with punched holes. I'd be happy to check them for you. The spacing is 2-3/8" = 60mm.

Andy


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

all you need is the spacing measurement which has been posted. some Honda's don't have the holes and the owner has to drill them.


----------



## DetroitAC (Nov 3, 2018)

There is a museum somewhere full of parts that were never tried out, just put into production. It's not a good museum to exhibit your work in.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I received Erik's skids, and they appear to be very high quality and dimensionally perfect. Installed pictures and comments to follow...


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> I received Erik's skids, and they appear to be very high quality and dimensionally perfect. Installed pictures and comments to follow...
> View attachment 167114


Did you ever install these and did you have any comments?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I plan on making my own out of HDPE plastic cutting board if I ever have the time.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> Did you ever install these and did you have any comments?


Yes, I had some feedback for him... Based on that, he altered the design and send a second set that addressed all the issues with wider relief slots and thick fender washers (last picture attached).

_Hi Erik,_​​_So, the skids are dimensionally perfect. As you can see from the pictures, the flange head bolts seem to be a little long for the HSS1332 (punched hole) application, and quite a bit too long for the HS80 (welded nut) application. The other thing I noticed was that once the hardware was tightened sufficiently to hold the skids securely in place, the thick washer had sunk quite a way into the skid material, and had actually narrowed the slot enough that the bolts were pinched into place and required unscrewing to get them out. It would be difficult to loosen the hardware and adjust the auger height slightly. You may want to consider a somewhat harder/denser material._​​_Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck with your project!_​​_Andy Tabor _​​


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

They don't appear to be as thick as some of the others I've seen - notably Fall Line shoes. I'll give them a call on this coming Monday and get some hard dimensions from them, and I'm also looking for the Robalon A148BS skid shoes.

Edit: I'd think your trial horse could use a good restoration. (Not to menton a bit of welding).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> I'd think your trial horse could use a good restoration.


Yup, the auger housing rusted out from 30 years of heavy salt exposure, since it was used to clear salted street and parking lot areas. The transmission had already died in 2017 and the GX240 engine is on my wood chipper.


----------

